# Sonoline B Fetal Doppler



## Jess125

I'm thinking of buying the Sonoline B fetal doppler since it's FDA approved but have a few questions to those who have one:

1. Where did you buy it?
2. When were you first able to hear the heartbeat? (I'm almost 13 wks)
3. How often do you use it?
4. Do you recommend it?

Thanks so much! :)


----------



## SpotlessMind

I have one and absolutely LOVE it!

I bought mine from fetaldoppler.net, but DO NOT buy it from there. I had a horrible experience - I ordered it the first time and though the post office said it arrived it wasn't here. The post office wouldn't help me, and fetaldoppler.net doesn't have a contact number so I had to go through e-mail to get no response. Since I figured it was the post office's fault and someone probably stole it, I ordered another and paid for it to be shipped UPS. Well, the person still shipped it USPS and sent a blue one instead of the pink one I ordered. I sat outside watching for the mail all day to make sure it didn't get taken this time. So yeah, look at fetaldoppler's price and find somewhere else! LOL!

I was 9+5 and have an anterior placenta, so I hardly have any doubt you'll be able to find it. It takes some patience and you have to promise yourself you won't freak out if you don't find it the first time, and just try again later because it takes some practice. It's quite awkward if you've never used one before, and try to remember where your doctor found your LO's heartbeat to give you an idea of where to start because it's likely to be on the same side :) Mine was ALWAYS on the right till she flipped on me, LOL!

I use mine every day :)

I absolutely recommend it. Though I've never used another kind, it actually sounds clearer than the one at my doctor's office! You'll have an option for the probe, and you'll want to get the 3Mhz one. Works perfectly :)

Hope that helps!


----------



## ttc1soon

I got mine from a friend and loved having it. I haven't felt the need to use it much lately but I started using it at about 8 weeks and used it every other day till I felt I was out of the danger zone (history of m/c) so till like 12 weeks then started spacing it out farther and farther till I stopped at like 15 weeks and haven't used it since. It gave me so much peace of mind, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Orangemelodie

I bought mine online.
I started listening for heartbeat at 9 weeks. I could always hear the arteries, placenta, baby kicking, etc, but have ever heard the heartbeat and im now 24 weeks. We almost threw the thing in the trash several times.
And i have watched tons of videos on how to use it right. I would try for hours.
Dont recommend it. I just used sickness, wt gain, and later kicking, as my guide to know he is alright.


----------



## ILoveMyBump

I have one and it is amazing, highly recommended!
I use it every single day so i'm getting every pennies worth. I love being able to find my own babies heart beat whenever I like it is very reassuring. 

I brought mine at 14 weeks and found the heartbeat fine but i've seen girls on youtube use it at 8 weeks :O It is truely amazing. 
I brought mine for £45 on ebay and its worth every penny you even get 250mls of ultrasound gel.


----------



## ashleylu88

Yes!!! You will LOVE it! I had lots of complications in my first trimester and i still use mine until this day. I bought mine at fetaldoppler.net a friend referred me to that website, I didn't have any issues and received it in a week or so. It work greats and I started using mine at about 9-10 weeks or so. I still do, just about every day because I am a worrier and it eases my mind to hear her heart beating away. I'm sure once I start feeling her move regularly I won't use it as much. I attached the link of the exact one I got. I have not had any issues with it at all and I LOVE it!

https://www.fetaldoppler.net/sonoline-b-pink.html


----------



## Katrina18

Jess125 said:


> I'm thinking of buying the Sonoline B fetal doppler since it's FDA approved but have a few questions to those who have one:
> 
> 1. Where did you buy it?
> 2. When were you first able to hear the heartbeat? (I'm almost 13 wks)
> 3. How often do you use it?
> 4. Do you recommend it?
> 
> Thanks so much! :)


Got mine at clinicalguard.com
I tried starting in week 10 but didnt hear anything until week 13
Maybe 2-3 times a week
I do recommend it as long as youre mindful that it can take a little while to find the heartbeat and there are even some days where you may not find it at all. Before I bought mine I read numerous reviews and it seemed everyone found theirs starting at around 8 weeks and with no effort at all. Once I got it, I realized that I was either incredibly unlucky or that some of these women had to be hearing their own heartbeat or arteries. (I have just now within the past week started to find it a lot quicker) The videos on youtube do help show you what sound you're looking for too!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I have the sonoline A (same as the B but doesn't have a screen)

I got it from eBay for under £30($40) 

I started using it around 9 weeks but didn't hear her until 10+3

I try to only use it every 3 days or so. But have been doing it daily at the moment as I don't feel very pregnant right now.


----------



## rose.

Yes I have it! Got it on amazon, first used it when I was around the same number of weeks as you, found hb within about 2 minutes and now find it quickly every time! I only use it when I'm feeling a bit worried or just fancy a listen - usually once every couple of weeks, and even less now I can feel baby kick. I'd definitely recommend it, as it put my mind at rest loads during the first 20 or so weeks! 

One thing to bear in mind is not to read in to the number on the display, as it fluctuates, and also don't expect it to be as sensitive as your Midwifes. Otherwise you could wind yourself up panicking over nothing! I couldn't recommend it more though :)


----------



## nicksi27

This doppler is BRILLIANT. Its been such a godsend for me. I bought the angelsounds first but sold it after a few days because i wanted a doppler that displayed the FHR.I bought it for £48 off amazon and it was delivered within two days with a big tube of the gel too. Ive been using it since 10+3 and (touch wood) have always been able to find a hb. Had a bit of trouble a few weeks ago as baby never seemed to stay still and couldnt get a reading but over the last 1-2 weeks baby seems to have picked his favourite spot and i can find hb within a minute. Its so nice to hear his hb and also hear him kicking (im assuming the loud bangs are baby kicking??). 

I used it everyday at first but then cut down to every other day after 14 weeks. However, if im feeling anxious i use it more, just for a quick listen and instant reassurance. i couldnt be without it. Midwives dont approve but i think using a doppler for a few mins is better for the baby than its mother constantly worrying.


----------



## rose.

Yeah my midwife said she's not a fan of home dopplers but I can't see why, it saves me getting worked up about every appointment!


----------



## Biotechick829

1. Where did you buy it? - Fetaldoppler.net
2. When were you first able to hear the heartbeat? (I'm almost 13 wks) - 8.5-9 weeks
3. How often do you use it? - 3-4 times a week
4. Do you recommend it? - Absolutely!!! If I'm having a bad day and thinking the worse I can just use the doppler to hear the baby's heartbeat - it's so comforting. Also, don't bother buying the expensive doppler gel. The Aloe gel you use for sunburns works perfectly and is a lot cheaper! ;)


----------



## ttc1soon

rose. said:


> Yeah my midwife said she's not a fan of home dopplers but I can't see why, it saves me getting worked up about every appointment!

Its because we aren't trained to use them and sometimes the baby isn't in a great position to find it and while some people can understand that you might not always find it others will freak out and demand to be seen right away even if nothing is wrong. I loved mine, I was always able to find at least one heartbeat when I tried but I didn't always get both of mine (twins).


----------



## MrsGards

I bought mine off Ebay for £30, I heart HB at 9 1/2 weeks, I only had it a week but used it nearly every day, and no, I wouldnt recommend it. It went straight back on Ebay, 
I think if you can use it and NOT get worried, concerned, stressed or just damn right annoyed when you cant hear the heartbeat its a wonderful thing, I wasnt one of those people and got extremely stressed by it, so if im honest, im glad to be rid of it!!


----------



## JJWEBB

I bought the sonoline b on ebay! I was 13 weeks and heard it right away. Go on youtube, and type in 'sonoline b fetal doppler' and look at the first video that pops up. The girl gives a FULL tutorial and shows us how to find the heartbeat. She was 9 weeks when she made the video. Im SUPER happy with mine :)


----------



## ukgirl23

I got my Sonaline B from Anawiz on eBay and got some free gel with it, I heard the HB from 10 weeks but I had to have a full bladder and look for it for a while before I found it, I paid about £40 for mine and used to use it almost every day but now my baby kicks I don't really use it very much anymore x


----------



## dixielee1206

Hi there! I got mine from eBay. I started using mine at about 12 weeks and found the heart beat after about 10-12 minutes. The trick is start really low near the pelvic bone. I used it daily until around 18 weeks and I started to feel him move now I use it about once a week. Just for piece of mind. Now I find him in less than a minute. I HIGHLY recommend this Doppler! I love mine! I've let a few friends use mine and they bought one soon after too. I agree with another poster too I recommend the 3 m


----------



## RaisinKane13

I love mine! I got mine off of amazon actually. I use it basically whenever I get worried or start freaking myself out! :haha: But at least 4-5 times a week. I didnt start hearing the heartbeat until 13 weeks. I would def. suggest it now. In the first tri no, because it does nothing but worry you if you cant find it.


----------



## Jenny_J

I got mine of ebay. Wished id shopped around now, as I paid 50 quid for mine. 

It's not hard to train yourself to use it at all, just read the instructions. I think the midwives get pissed off with the people who dont bother to read the instructions, and then get in a big flap about it all.


----------



## Jess125

Wow, almost everyone has such great things to say about it! I think I will order one soon. It'll be so reassuring to hear the heartbeat and not have to worry! Thanks so much for your replies!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsAmk

I got it off ebay for about $55, use it everyday since about 10 weeks!


----------



## dollface85

I got mine from ebay
I received it when I was about 18 weeks so heard him since then
I use it almost every night or morning
I would buy this for all my preggo friends, very strongly recommend!


----------



## Jess125

Just ordered one from ebay! Should get here Friday or Saturday - I can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## dollface85

Jess125 said:


> Just ordered one from ebay! Should get here Friday or Saturday - I can't wait!! :happydance:

I also love the 3 settings on it! you can see the real time HB or have the doppler calculate and average for you etc. Also I can hear him kicking the wand through the doppler too lol


----------



## Jess125

Is the heartbeat very obvious? Like I know sometimes you can also hear your own heartbeat and other whooshing sounds but is the baby's heartbeat usually fastest?


----------



## AsEn11

One of my amazing friends let me borrow hers..I LOVE IT!! I am addicted and use it when I wake up, and get off work and sometimes before bed. I started using it at 13 weeks and am now 14 weeks and can hear the heartbeat very well!! My friend started using it at 8 weeks. It helps me so much (I have had 2 MC)
I found one on ebay for around $50 i would say worth every penny!


----------



## AsEn11

Also since it has the screen you can easily tell if you are picking up yours or babies heartbeat


----------



## Jess125

Got mine today! Just tried it out and took at least 5 minutes to find the baby's heartbeat which was about 160-165 BPM. Listened for about 1-2 minutes and then lost it and couldn't really find it again. I have an anterior placenta so I think having the placenta in front is blocking the baby. Glad I was able to find it for a min though!


----------



## dan-o

I got mine off eBay 

Used it from 9w with Sidney and 8w this time. 

Stopped using it once I started feeling regular kicks (some time beween 16-18w this pregnancy, later with my first) xx


----------



## nimbec

I've got one too ! Love it!!! Used since 9 weeks and still occasionally for reassurance if he's been a bit quiet! 100% worth buying!!


----------

